# Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?



## snaapsnaap (21. Oktober 2011)

*Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Nachdem es in letzter Zeit sehr still um die PC Version von Modern Warfare 3 geworden ist, kamen heute gleich mehrere schlechte Nachrichten für die PC Community.



> *Does Modern Warfare 3 on PC support an in-game Server Browser? Can you also use matchmaking?
> 
> *Yes! In addition to the public matchmaking system for finding Ranked  public games, you can use the in-game server browser to find and  favorite unranked Dedicated Servers to join, which can be filtered by a  number of options mentioned above.


Bedeutet für uns Spieler, dass die von IW angekündigten Dedicated Server nur Unranked sind, also ohne XP und Leveling. 
Ranked Server basieren auf dem aus MW2 bekannten und größtenteils unbeliebten P2P-Matchmaking.
Jeder, der Waffen, Perks oder Skins freischalten will, muss also zunächst auf diese zurückgreifen.
Es wird nach BlackOps wieder kein Lehnen möglich sein und die maximale Spielerzahl beträgt 18.
Mod Tools wird es definitiv nicht beim Launch geben, ob überhaupt welche kommen ist ungewiss.
Modern Warfare 3 wird keine höheren Systemanforderungen als Black Ops haben und es soll Lan-Support geben.



> *MINIMUM SYSTEM REQUIREMENTS:*
> *OS: *Windows® XP / Windows Vista® / Windows® 7
> *Processor: *Intel® Core™ 2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X38750 processor or better
> *Memory: *16 GB free hard drive space / 2GB RAM
> ...


Call of Duty Elite kommt auf den PC, jedoch ohne konkretes Datum und dann auch nur kastriert!



> We need more time to get there, so  Elite on PC will not launch on Day 1. We’re working our butts off to  make it happen, but we won’t release it until we know that PC gamers can  enjoy Elite as it’s meant to be.  The issue here is that the PC is an insecure platform.


Im Vergleich zu den Konsolen wird es keine Premium Version geben (50$ pro Jahr, alle DLCs inkl - mehr Infos).
DLCs werden wie bisher bereitgestellt; Im Vergleich zum Premiumangebot könnten sie aber zusammen mehr kosten, da jedes DLC bisher 13,99€ gekostet hat.



> PC guys will be able to purchase their DLC content a la carte, just like it has worked before


Der globale Statistikvergleich, ein kostenloses Feature, wurde fast komplett gestrichen, einzig der Vergleich mit Freunden wird weiterhin möglich sein.
Auch wenn vermutlich die Mehrheit der PC User nicht dafür bereit wäre für  diesen Service zu zahlen, oder ihn überhaupt nutzen würde, so ist doch zumindest der Verzicht auf den  globalen Statistikvergleich absolut inakzeptabel und ein weiter Schlag ins Gesicht der PC Community.

Nachdem in früheren Interviews groß von Back 2 the Roots getönt wurde, kann man sich nur fragen was sich die Macher von Modern Warfare 3 dabei gedacht haben solche Änderungen vorzunehmen...

Quelle 1, Quelle 2, Quelle 3, Quelle 4

Persönliche Meinung:

Für mich siehts fast schon so aus als ob man geziehlt CoD aufm PC kastriere...
Ich kann mir beim besten  Willen nicht vorstellen noch einmal den Mist von MW2 durchzumachen.
Verbindet man nun alle Nachrichten, wird es wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein bis es wieder Hacked Lobbys und Cheater geben wird, gegen die  man fast nichts ausrichten kann.
Es besteht zwar die Möglichkeit erst alles freizuspielen um dann auf die Unranked Server zu wechseln, jedoch verschlingt dies einfach enorm viel Zeit und man wird selbst dann nicht vor Admins sicher sein, die sich selbst für Götter halten.

Stand ich bisher MW3 noch aufgeschlossen gegenüber und stand es neben BF3 bis heute auf meinem Einkaufszettel, werde ich es mir nach diesen News nicht kaufen!
Ich wusste zwar, dass es nicht viel neues macht, aber zumindest ne Menge Spielspaß bieten würde, jedoch ist das Matchmaking für mich ein absolutes KO-Kriterium!
Naja, letztlich spare ich ne Menge Geld spare und kann BF3 kaufen ohne die billigste Version suchen zu müssen. 
Jedoch kann und will ich niemanden davon abhalten MW3 zu kaufen, wenn er es umbedingt will.

Mir ist bewusst das meine Meinung etwas länger geworden ist, aber ich musste mir den Frust nach den Meldungen einfach von der Seele schreiben.
Das diese News auch nicht gerade förderlich für die bereits "aufgeheizte Stimmung" zwischen den beiden Spielelagern ist sowieso...


----------



## zøtac (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

War von vorne rein klar das es kein PC Spiel wird


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Ich hasse Acitivison, das verdeutlicht die dominierende Geldgeilheit... Der PC muss wegen wenig Käufen und geringerem Preis leiden...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

das ist echt bitter. P2P, ok, kann ich mit leben. 

Aber das Elite nicht in der Premium Version kommt, und das sich das Spiel verzögert sind absolut traurig, das schlimmste daran: ich werde es mir trotzdem kaufen


----------



## Yakuza (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

mir hat mw2 immer gut laune gemacht, allerdings hat das p2p total genervt. 
das spiel werde ich boykotieren!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Auch wenn Orign nicht super ist aber und der Online Server Browser net das wahre ist. Wird und ist BF3 jetzt schon besser als der Dreck von Cod !


----------



## iP Man (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

jetzt weiss ich es endlich bescheid, keine dedicated server kein mw3 .. das crap system wo leute hosten müssen kauf ich sicher nicht. 
habe hohe erwartungen und mit highpings und mini verzögerungen kann ich nicht leben. die low skiller merken das nicht mal oder wissen es nicht mal  also kauft schön weiter _

und bf3 is auch ned besser
_


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



iP Man schrieb:


> jetzt weiss ich es endlich bescheid, keine dedicated server kein mw3 .. das crap system wo leute hosten müssen kauf ich sicher nicht.
> habe hohe erwartungen und mit highpings und mini verzögerungen kann ich nicht leben. die low skiller merken das nicht mal oder wissen es nicht mal  also kauft schön weiter __
> 
> hab zwar kein mw2 aber als alter cs gamer weiss ich es einfach.



merkt man das du MW2 nicht hast  selbst mit einem Ping von 140 kannst du zocken, aber das kannst du nicht zugeben, denn dann wäre deine These im Eimer


----------



## Dynamitarde (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Das stört mich persönlich nicht,dafür ist ja BF3 da.


----------



## pillepalle.ger (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Wahrscheinlich merken die das sie keine Chance auf dem PC gegen BF3 haben und versuchen damit auf der Konsole ein "besseres" Spiel abzuliefern.
Für mich persönlich ist BF3 das bessere Spiel.


----------



## XXTREME (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

CoD MW3...BF3...ach die failen doch beide ...............husch und weg


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Ah info gefunden.

nun von Einer verspätung von MW3 ist hier nicht die rede.
Schade eigendlich das COD elite nur wiedereinmal konsolen exklusiv ist.Und somit die DLC abzocke weitergeht.Dann hatt MW3 zeit und ich kann warten glaubt mir ich kann warten.
Aber das man den sevice schon im vorfeld beim PC komplett Streicht ist dreist.Und nee dähmliche begründung, Die PC Plattform wäre keine sichere Plattform.Nene
Stattdessen wieder DLC hochpreis abzocke, nicht mit mir dann dauerts eben bis 2013 bis ich das Spiel Komplett habe.
BO DlC kommen bald uaf meiner platte, aber US oder UK oder Steamdeal.holiday deals. 50% sind mimimum bevor ich erwäge diese zu kaufen.


----------



## Crytek09 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

wayne BF 3 steht vor der Tür !


----------



## FKY2000 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

mal gaaanz im ernst...geschmäcker hin oder her... 

CoD wird für mich immer ein SP game bleiben...für MP und "realistische" Gefechte komme ich immer auf BF zurück !!

Von daher: So what? Wayne und so...


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Ich würde sagen: Schwarzer Freitag für die CoD-Community am PC. Ich freu mich über den entgültigen Todesstoss. CoD ist mMn in mehreren Bereichen ne Zumutung und jetzt ist eben noch ein Bereich dazu gekommen.


----------



## HobbyDaddler (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

- Die ersten Tage werden alle Waffen freigespielt (Hab nie Prestige gemacht)
- bis die ersten Hacks da sind, bin ich mit dem public gebashe schon fertig
- Lehnen brauche / will ich nicht (Geschmackssache)
- Mod Tools braucht man für Wars etc erstmal nicht, FALLS das Spiel gut ausbalanciert ist
- CoD Elite hätte ich sowieso nicht angefasst (Ich muss mir ja nicht extra noch mehr "Arbeit" machen)

Außerdem gibt es nen (?funktionierenden? ) LAN Modus und den Koop mit Einzelspielermission und Survival Modus auch noch.
wobei mich das P2P System wie die meisten auch ein wenig nervt...


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Oktober 2011)

Was ist auf einmal los!? CoD MW3 failt wundert mich nicht, Bulldozer auf der reiste Fail...hat mich auch nicht gewundert, BF3 Server Browser crapt aber wird trotzdem gekauft...was wird zum Ende des Jahres noch failen!


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Ich finde den neuen Browser bei BF 3 besser als die Menüs bei BC 2. Geht alles viel schneller und man kann noch surfen während man connected. Weiss nicht was daran besser sein soll sich durch mehrere Menüs zu klicken wie bei BC 2.


----------



## zøtac (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich finde den neuen Browser bei BF 3 besser als die Menüs bei BC 2. Geht alles viel schneller und man kann noch surfen während man connected. Weiss nicht was daran besser sein soll sich durch mehrere Menüs zu klicken wie bei BC 2.


 /sign
Bei BC2 war der Serverbrowser extrem langsam, den Nachteil am neuen kann ich irgendwie nicht finden, aber vielleicht klärt mich mal einer auf


----------



## PixelSign (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

es wird halt zeit für ein neues counter strike was alles besser macht.
bf3 für die großen schlachten, cs für den skill und cod für die tonne 



zøtac schrieb:


> /sign
> Bei BC2 war der Serverbrowser extrem  langsam, den Nachteil am neuen kann ich irgendwie nicht finden, aber  vielleicht klärt mich mal einer auf


 
das der serverbrowser bei bc2 schlecht war stimmt aber wenn die entwickler einen gut funktionierenden direkt ins spiel bauen würden, wäre mir das lieber als wenn ich origin, browser und bf3 brauche um nur ein spiel zu zocken.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

es war so klar das die ganzen Hater wieder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen


----------



## snaapsnaap (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Anfangs dachte ich auch nicht das mir Battlelog so gefallen würde, aber es läuft insgesamt doch sehr sauber und schnell!
Zumindest besser als die Sekunden wartend vor dem Ladescreen zu verbringen und dann nochmal paar Sekunden für das Vorladen der Texturen bei BugOps...

Und die UserNews selbst wird scheinbar auch gut angenommen, hab wohl nicht viel verkehrt gemacht


----------



## riotmilch (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab eigentlich gedacht MW3 findet vllt auch den Weg zu mir, aber nach der Meldung definitiv nicht. Auch gut, nur Geld gespart und mehr Zeit für BF3.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> es war so klar das die ganzen Hater wieder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen




War doch zu erwarten, ist halt Kindergarten 2.0
Und ich Wette mal das die Leute die hir am lautesten schreihen am Ende beide Spiele kaufen, wie war das doch gleich mit MW2 oder BO. Das wird nicht gekauft aber die zahlen sagen da was anderes


----------



## Stricherstrich (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> das ist echt bitter. P2P, ok, kann ich mit leben.
> 
> Aber das Elite nicht in der Premium Version kommt, und das sich das Spiel verzögert sind absolut traurig, das schlimmste daran: ich werde es mir trotzdem kaufen


 

Und wegen Leuten wie dir treiben sie es immer weiter und weiter.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Alle die was gegen CoD sagen, egal wie berechtigt es ist, sind Hater und Kinder? Ja, stimmt, klingt überzeugend. Muss ja so sein, da CoD ganz ganz ganz toll ist, weil... äh, weil... hm.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Und wegen Leuten wie dir treiben sie es immer weiter und weiter.


 
na und? du weisst das es nur um ein PC Spiel geht oder? wie lächerlich unwichtig das ganze eigentlich ist? 



> Alle die was gegen CoD sagen, egal wie berechtigt es ist, sind Hater und Kinder? Ja, stimmt, klingt überzeugend. Muss ja so sein, da CoD ganz ganz ganz toll ist, weil... äh, weil... hm.
> ​




Jedem das seine, hmm?  Ich frag dich zum Beispiel auch nicht was du an Family Guy gut findest 
​


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

@ pibels94

Es gibt immer wieder Menschen die ein Spiel besser und wichtiger finden alls alles andere


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> @ pibels94
> 
> Es gibt immer wieder Menschen die ein Spiel besser und wichtiger finden alls alles andere



merk ich... als ob es nichts wichtigeres auf dieser Welt gibt  ^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Gibt aber gravierende Schwächen bei CoD und die sind nicht nur subjektiv  vorhanden. Die altbackende Grafik, die überteuerten Preise, die  Innovationsarmut und jetzt gibts nichtmal  mehr Dedis ranked. Alles Einbildung und Übertreibung von Hatern und  Kindern? Wohl kaum. Mit Fanboybrille mag das alles nicht so ins Gewicht  fallen, aber dennoch sind das happige Schwächen. Das alles zu schlucken  und nach der Devise: "Jedem das seine" abzutun ist schon ziemlich  ignorant. Na ja, mein Interesse für CoD-Fans hält sich in engen Grenzen, so dass ich jetzt einfach mal viel Spass wünsche.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Ist mir persönlich egal, wie sich die Fan - Boys hier die Schädel einschlagen. Ich lehen micg entspannt zurück und genieße das Fiasko. Die einen mögen dies die anderen wiederum jenes. Ich fand die alten Teile bis incl 5 ganz ok, danach hatte man das Gefühl das alles nur gegen die Gamer gerichtet war und was die Reihe berühmt gemacht hatte. Irgendwann kommt der Tag wo eine pre Alpha als Final verkauft wird mit Null Inhalten, das Spiel bezahlt man dann pro Runde?
Leider ist es auch so das wahre Fans quasi jeden Fehler verzeihen und bei jedem Mist sich um den 1. Platz an der Kasse streiten.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Gibt aber gravierende Schwächen bei CoD und die sind nicht nur subjektiv vorhanden. Die altbackende Grafik, die überteuerten Preise, die Innovationsarmut und jetzt gibts nichtmal mehr Dedis ranked. Alles Einbildung und Übertreibung von Hatern und Kindern? Wohl kaum. Mit Fanboybrille mag das alles nicht so ins Gewicht fallen, aber dennoch sind das happige Schwächen. Das alles zu schlucken und nach der Devise: "Jedem das seine" abzutun ist schon ziemlich ignorant. Na ja, mein Interesse für CoD-Fans hält sich in engen Grenzen, so dass ich jetzt einfach mal viel Spass wünsche.



ignorant ist doch eher, dem CoD Spieler das Spiel nicht zu gönnen  ich brauch nicht die Highendultramega-Grafik von BF3, mir geht es um die Story, die würde ich gerne zu Ende spielen  

und im Multiplayer war es bei MW2 ja auch nicht anders, mir hat es trotzdem Spaß gemacht, und die dedi Server werden dann halt für kleine Wars genutzt  

insgesamt ist die Schuld für den ganzen Mist bei Activision zu suchen, aber die bringen leider MW3 raus, sodas mir keine Wahl bleibt als denen 60€ in den Po zu stopfen


----------



## Eiche (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

, bitte hoffentlich gibt es wenigstens votebann diesmal


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



zeffer schrieb:


> , bitte hoffentlich gibt es wenigstens votebann diesmal



Ist aber auch schlecht wenns dann gute Spieler trifft, sind ja nicht alles Camper oder gar Cheater


----------



## Eiche (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ist aber auch schlecht wenns dann gute Spieler trifft, sind ja nicht alles Camper oder gar Cheater


 stimmt aber bei ranked spielen garkein selbst hilfe anzubieten geht nicht das hat mw2 Eindrucksvoll bewiesen.
Ich spiele es sehr gern noch immer aber wenn es offensichtlich ist sollte man die Möglichkeit haben sich von cheatern zu trennen.
Womit die hacked server die ich so hasse auch wieder kommen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

@zeffer

Ich dachte ja eigentlich das die aus MW2 gelernt haben, ist aber nicht so. Mit richtigen Servern hätten die dann auch weniger Probleme, mal schaun obs nen Vote gibt und wie der dann am Ende im Spiel genutzt wird


----------



## Rizzard (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Activision ist doch der letzte Drecksverein. Das man am PC nicht die größten Absatzzahlen macht ist wohl jedem klar, trotzdem sollte man plattformübergreifend gute Qualität liefern. Eine gute Firma ist bestrebt darin, in jedem Bereich Qualität abzuliefern, und das tut Activision nicht. Wer die COD-Reihe am PC noch unterstützt, lässt sich aber ordentlich an der Nase rum führen.


----------



## Eiche (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Activision ist doch der letzte Drecksverein. Das man am PC nicht die größten Absatzzahlen macht ist wohl jedem klar, trotzdem sollte man plattformübergreifend gute Qualität liefern. Eine gute Firma ist bestrebt darin, in jedem Bereich Qualität abzuliefern, und das tut Activision nicht. Wer die COD-Reihe am PC noch unterstützt, lässt sich aber ordentlich an der Nase rum führen.


 zudem blizzard ja auch zu dem "Drecksverein" gehört aber meist ganz andrere arbeit abliefert


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

In meinen Augen ist folgendes wichtig:

-Es gibt Dedicated Server

-Es gibt LAN Support

Das es alternativ auch Matchmaking gibt kann ja eigentlich nicht schlecht sein; ich persönlich finde es auch gut, dass man nur auf Matchmaking Servern leveln kann, da so Levelorientiertes Spielverhalten von den Dedicated Servern ferngehalten wird und auch hochcheaten (hoffentlich) großteils unterbunden werden kann

Die maximale Spielerzahl von 18 ist natürlich schade, ich vermute aber, dass die Level so aufgebaut sind, dass mehr Spieler nicht wirklich Sinn machen (was die Sache aber nicht wirklich besser macht)

Das man nicht Lehnen kann ist schade, ich persönlich habe diese Möglichkeit aber auch nur in Einzelfällen genutzt

Das die "Premium" Version für den PC nicht kommt finde ich auch nicht wirklich schlimm, ich wäre jedenfalls sicher nicht bereit dafür zu bezahlen, ich würde auch nie ein DLC kaufen...

Das fehlen des globalen Statistikvergleichs ist schade und auch nicht nachvollziehbar aber das macht das Spiel auch nicht erheblich schlechter

_________
Keine guten Nachrichten aber weit entfernt vom MWF2 Debakel


----------



## Rabi (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> mir geht es um die Story


 What? Die war doch spätestens bei BO und MW2 einfach nur noch von viel Blut, viel Bumm und vielen Moorhühnern geschmückter Unsinnn. Ich bin kein CoD-Hater, ich hab mich sogar wirklich bemüht den Storys was abgewinnen zu können, aber es ging einfach nicht. Kein Sinn, keine Emotionen, kein Tiefgang, kein gutes Gameplay... Klar gibt es verschiedene Geschmäcker, aber auch objektiv lässt sich da doch nichts sonderlich tolles feststellen. 

@Topic: Tja, damit bleiben wohl wirklich alle beide großen Shooter dieses Jahr im Laden stehen. CoD ohne richtige Dedizierte Server ist absolut unspielbar.


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



> @Topic: Tja, damit bleiben wohl wirklich alle beide großen Shooter dieses Jahr im Laden stehen. CoD ohne richtige Dedizierte Server ist absolut unspielbar.


 
Es gibt ja echte Dedicated Server und sie bleiben weitgehend von Spielern verschont, die mehr Wert darauf legen zu leveln als zu gewinnen, was auch positive Seiten hat


----------



## Rabi (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Tut mir leid, hätte natürlich "echte rankend Dedis" heißen müssen. Ich hab keine Lust auch nur eine Sekunde mit dem Matchmaking System zu verbringen, deshalb gehen Unranked Server eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Tamio (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



pibels94 schrieb:


> merkt man das du MW2 nicht hast  selbst mit einem Ping von 140 kannst du zocken, aber das kannst du nicht zugeben, denn dann wäre deine These im Eimer


Bin zwar nicht der den du meinst schreib trotzdem was dazu 
Ich hab selber schon bei COD MW1 SniperOnly häufig auf Ami Server mit 200 Ping gespielt. Klar geht es und wenn man es gewöhnt ist trifft man auch gut, dennoch hat man einen Nachteil den man deutlich merkt und einem auch schon mal richtig nerven kann.  Naja mich zumindest^^


----------



## Pal_Calimero (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Dieses Jahr sieht irgendwie sehr schlecht für mich aus. Battlefield 3 macht Spaß aber Origin geht gar nicht - nicht gekauft!
Modern Warfare 3 nochmal den ganzen Rotz wie MW2 durchmachen - niemals - nicht gekauft!

Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes als noch die alten Spiele wie Cod4,5 und BF2 und BBC2 zuzocken.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

danke für Info snaapsnaa.

Am Anfang des Jahres stand BF3 und CoD auf meiner "100%" Liste.
Dank Origin ist schon BF3 geflogen und nun wird es wohl auch noch CoD.
Ist schon Top wie es einige Hersteller schaffen (jaja auch Activision) mein Hobby PC ganz systematisch zu ruinieren.
Naja nach 20 Jahren PC Gaming könnte wieder etwas Sport guttun


----------



## Hadruhne (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Tamio schrieb:


> ...Ich hab selber schon bei COD MW1 SniperOnly häufig auf Ami Server mit 200 Ping gespielt. Klar geht es und wenn man es gewöhnt ist trifft man auch gut, dennoch hat man einen Nachteil den man deutlich merkt und einem auch schon mal richtig nerven kann.  Naja mich zumindest^^



Ich spiele seit 3 jahren Cod4 MW ( NUR  openwarefaremod + custom maps ) , und die einzigen die was taugen sind in amiland... Ping 125 - 190. Und nur nachts bevölkert
Das nervt zwar, aber is nix im Vergleich zu der Schikane  MW2 und dem kommenden MW3.
Und solange die son Schmarrn produzieren zock ich dort bis die Server tot sind; Und das kann noch ne weile dauern.


----------



## Ifosil (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Konsolero Spiel für Konsoleros  das spiel ist eh unter unserer Würde


----------



## iP Man (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

das leben geht weiter, gibt noch andere spiele die schöner/besser sind  und mehr spaß machen  als mw3/Bf3...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr sieht irgendwie sehr schlecht für mich aus. Battlefield 3 macht Spaß aber Origin geht gar nicht - nicht gekauft!
> Modern Warfare 3 nochmal den ganzen Rotz wie MW2 durchmachen - niemals - nicht gekauft!
> 
> Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes als noch die alten Spiele wie Cod4,5 und BF2 und BBC2 zuzocken.



Sehe ich fast ähnlich, bei CoD würde ich sogar auf Teil 2 downgraden. Die Vielfalt war unübertroffen


----------



## lukas93h (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Ganz ehrlich: Ich WÜRDE es mir das Spiel kaufen, gäbe es nicht kostenpflichtige DLC's. Hab gerne MW2 gespielt, war zwar manchmal frustrierend (Noobtubing, G18, usw.) aber hat mit freunden in einem Privat-Match immer laune gemacht. Und dann kamem die DLC's um jeweils 14€ ... bei MW2 nicht gar so ein Problem, aber in Black Ops wird man bei einem Mapchange einfach vom Server geworfen, weil man sich weigert 14€ für 5 dämliche Maps zu bezahlen.

Zu Zeiten von CoD4 gab's Maps zusammen mit einem Patch gratis.... ach ich vermisse die guten, alten Zeiten^^


----------



## pcfr3ak (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Call of Duty... war das nicht mal so ein super PC-only Titel?


----------



## Superwip (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



> Call of Duty... war das nicht mal so ein super PC-only Titel?


 
Das waren noch Zeiten...



> Zu Zeiten von CoD4 gab's Maps zusammen mit einem Patch gratis....


 
Gesponsert von nVidia...


----------



## Nefilim (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Tja so is es! Genauso so doof der Carmack! 

GEBT DENEN NICHT EUER GELD   -   Gebts diesmal halt DICE/EA und kommt auf meinem BF 3 - 64ér Server     GGG-Clan Server - 93.186.207.37


----------



## Nefilim (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



iP Man schrieb:


> das leben geht weiter, gibt noch andere spiele die schöner/besser sind  und mehr spaß machen  als mw3/Bf3...


 

Das is ja so als würdest du sagen es gibt was geileres und bessers als WingChun (Schreibweise anch belieben ändern) -  KETZER


----------



## Madz (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich finde den neuen Browser bei BF 3 besser als die Menüs bei BC 2. Geht alles viel schneller und man kann noch surfen während man connected. Weiss nicht was daran besser sein soll sich durch mehrere Menüs zu klicken wie bei BC 2.


 Der Browser ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber nach kurzer Zeit eine sehr angenehme Neuerung, auf die ich nicht mehr verzichten will.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



lukas93h schrieb:


> Zu Zeiten von CoD4 gab's Maps zusammen mit einem Patch gratis.... ach ich vermisse die guten, alten Zeiten^^


 
nein.
Gute Zeit war UT wo es duzende GRATIS MapPacks gab.
Wer Lust hatte konnte auch die Maps kostenlos von U1 nutzen.
Von den vielen verdammt guten community Maps will ich net mal anfangen.


----------



## >M.Pain (22. Oktober 2011)

Bei Activision geht es zu wie bei Apple, noch so kleine Änderung als neu und Inovativ zu bezeichnen.
Hauptsache Marketing in Millionenhöhe und das Spiel verkauft sich schon egal wie schlecht es ist.
Und Sätze wie: hauptsache es macht Spass egal wenn die Grafik nicht besser ist zieht bei mir nicht das es in meinen Augen auf alles ankommt nicht nur auf den Spielspass.
Wie das neue Iphone 4s optisch genau gleich wie mein Iphone 4, technisch mag es besser sein was sich im altag nicht bemerkbar macht.
MW3 genau so, technisch in gewissen Dingen besser als MW2 sieht aber immer noch gleich aus, sehe nicht ein Geld auszugeben für ein leichtes Update.


----------



## SplitxD1 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich hasse Acitivison, das verdeutlicht die dominierende Geldgeilheit... Der PC muss wegen wenig Käufen und geringerem Preis leiden...
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
Ein Unternehmen das Geld verdienen will, meine Güte! Sowas gibts?!



>M.Pain schrieb:


> Bei Activision geht es zu wie bei Apple, noch so kleine Änderung als neu und Inovativ zu bezeichnen [...]
> Wie das neue Iphone 4s optisch genau gleich  wie mein Iphone 4, technisch mag es besser sein was sich im alltag nicht  bemerkbar macht.



Wenn du das meiner Siri erzählst, sie wäre zutiefst beleidigt. Der Geschwindigkeitsschub vom iPhone 4 zum 4S ist im Alltag mehr als nur "bemerkbar".
Es ist ein deutlicher Unterschied. Aber das gehört nicht zum Thema:

Ich finde es lustig das ihr Unternehemen vorwerft Geld verdienen zu wollen... 
Keiner, bis auf eure Sucht oder euer Geltungsdrang im Internet, zwingt euch das Spiel zu kaufen... Wenns euch nicht passt Spart die 60 EUR und geht mal wieder essen oder was weiss ich 

Ist doch nicht so tragisch.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

@ Nefilim Bitte vermeide in Zukunft Doppelpost. Es gibt einen Bearbeiten-Button. Danke! 
BTW: Machst du da etwa Werbung für einen Clan...? Pöse!


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*



SplitxD1 schrieb:


> Ein Unternehmen das Geld verdienen will, meine Güte! Sowas gibts?!
> (...)


 Na klar will das Unternehmen das... Ich habe auch extra für Leute wie dich "übertrieben" geschrieben.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## =LordHelmchen= (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Bei uns im Clan ist das game auch unten durch, für einen Monat wird testweise mal nen dedi laufen lassen um zu sehen wie die resonanz ist.
Jedoch werden wir kaum auf unserem Server sein, da nur noch 3 Leute von 30 das überhaupt kaufen wollen.
Werde vielleicht mal sehen ob ich bei irgendnen Kumpel mal den SP zocken kann, aber mehr interessiert mich nicht mehr.

Mal sehen ob unser Clan modder nen MW3 mod zaubern kann für CoD4, nen guten MW2 mod haben wir ja.

Ansonsten heisst es BF3 ich komme, die Entscheidung ist mit dieser News gefallen...


----------



## GTA 3 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Modern Warfare 3: Schwarzer Freitag für die PC Community?*

Ach ich freu mich schon drauf, der Multiplayerpart ist mir aber diesmal völlig wurst. Dafür ist ja Battlefield 3 da, mich interessiert eher die Story, will endlich wissen wie weitergeht ! !


----------

